# cheponoc



## saltwater redneck (Aug 8, 2011)

Does anyone have any info on the cheponoc / starfish reef system?


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

do you want numbers or whats there?


----------



## saltwater redneck (Aug 8, 2011)

kandv2000 said:


> do you want numbers or whats there?


I have the numbers , just looking for some basic info. want to try it this weekend as i have never fished the starfish complex surrounding the Chepanoc. from the layout on google earth it looks like it should be a great reef system .


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

It's a crowded spot on the weekends especially if the sea state is flat.


----------



## sweetnsalty (Jun 4, 2013)

Want a truthful report, SUMMER it sucks. Way over fished, come Oct-Feb great for Big AJs.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Do you think there would be any value of getting some side-scan images of this reef?


----------



## sweetnsalty (Jun 4, 2013)

That would be interesting... Just north of the wreck( 50-100 ft off) It looks like a piece might have broke off? Id be curious to see that!


----------



## snake 166 (Oct 2, 2007)

Starfish complex---Another case of cramming to many small reefs close together.


----------



## sweetnsalty (Jun 4, 2013)

snake 166 said:


> Starfish complex---Another case of cramming to many small reefs close together.


 
Ya that's what I was thinking, but it has like 8ft of relief. I thought star fish was like 4+ or - 1


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I am open to side-scanning these spots. Are these spots in the Pensacola area? Destin and Mobile are a bit far for me to run on my boat.

thx


----------



## Salty Daze (Sep 25, 2011)

They are out of Destin. I like to fish them. They do get crowded but they are a good stopping point to fish some before we run a little bit further. Never caught much red snapper there but we have had luck with big kings and a cobia. I like the concept but can get busy on the weekends. I wouldn't make it my focal point of the run but worth the stop.


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Like it was said earlier, good spot for AJ's in the fall/winter. We fish it and have caught just about everything there. Probably picked clean of the smaller snapper right now. No doubt there are bigger one's still there. Getting them to bite is another story.


----------



## saltwater redneck (Aug 8, 2011)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> I am open to side-scanning these spots. Are these spots in the Pensacola area? Destin and Mobile are a bit far for me to run on my boat.
> 
> thx


They are out of Destin.


----------



## sweetnsalty (Jun 4, 2013)

N 30 8.780
W 86 40.784 

If that gives you an Idea where shes at


----------

